# Sticky  High speed wobble



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello,

Just installed my kyb agx and dropzone lowering springs, the car had a slight high speed wobble before but it is worse now.It was my first strut/spring install so its very possible i made a mistake. The car handles great below about 80-90 km/h and above 110Km/h in between there it shakes violently. Also before the install there was a strange ware pattern on the front tires, i thought it was due to the stock struts being shot but im not sure (the stockers were SHOT!!!!!!!). So what should i do to fix this - do you think i just need a wheel alignment/balance?

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A wheel alignment/balance would certainly be in order. Also check the suspension for worn bushings and ball joints.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

rogoman said:


> A wheel alignment/balance would certainly be in order. Also check the suspension for worn bushings and ball joints.


yeah definately need an alignment. and a wheel balance. id also check if your tires have fix a flat in it. that would definately mess up your balance at high speeds. do what rogo says. and if you have access to a tire machine. check inside the tires for liquid


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

*UPDATE*

I had a wheel alignment done - toe was out in the front a little, still wobbles at high speed. Kept some negative camber So i guess balanceing the two front wheels is the next step...... the front tires are crap - as i said there is a strange wear pattern on the outside edges of both front tires. I am considerign replaceing them - -or buying 4 rims/tires. I have 2 firehawk gt's on the back now, so i'd like to get at least a seaon on them before i buy rims.
Alternativly, i could buy 2 more firehawk gt's for the front and wait til next summer for rims.(rims are a huge priority to me - my turbo system build is) 

Do you guys think theres any point in balaceing the fronts (given the wear pattern mentioned above)? IE: will the balceing make the wobble go away or will it still wobble due to the wear. or should i buy new front tires.

Is it likey that the wear pattern is the cause of the wear.

Thanks,
Matt Brown


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The abnormal wear pattern was most likely caused by the toe being out of spec. Also check for bent wheels.

If the tires are shot, don't waste your money on balancing them, buy new ones.


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

rogoman said:


> The abnormal wear pattern was most likely caused by the toe being out of spec. Also check for bent wheels.
> 
> If the tires are shot, don't waste your money on balancing them, buy new ones.


OKay....new tires installed and balanced on the front - wobble is gone. However....... i never mentioned this before but the car was pulling to the right (passengeres side). It does this much less now with the new tires but it does still do it. My concern is that whatever is causeing the car to pull to the right is the cause of the abnormal tire wear. any idea what could still be causeing this?


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*do you?*

do you have aftermarket tension rods?

if so one side isnt adjusted exactly to the other side.

happened to me too then i counted threads when adjusting on both sides and the pull dissapeered.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check the bushings in the tension rods for wear. the rubber could be shot.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't run too much negative camber otherwise it'll wear out the tires quickly and could be causing the pull to the right. Make sure the toe-in is correct.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

matt_101 said:


> OKay....new tires installed and balanced on the front - wobble is gone. However....... i never mentioned this before but the car was pulling to the right (passengeres side). It does this much less now with the new tires but it does still do it. My concern is that whatever is causeing the car to pull to the right is the cause of the abnormal tire wear. any idea what could still be causeing this?


your supposed to do an alignment with the new tires on. now the alignment your just did was set up for the old worn tires. id do an alignment again


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

The tension rob bushings are not in the best of shape - im gonna check the entire suspension system over this weekend while i put my new rotors and pads on. I'll post up when i find the cause. If the negative camber is the problem then i'll live with it - cause the car handles like its on rails now and it body rolled and wheel hopped everywhere all the time before lol also..... Do i realy need another alignment? even though the tires are the exact same size as the old ones 
:S?

Thank you all very much for you input - i dunno what i'd do without forums. lol


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

new tires - even the same size - are a different size when worn. especially if you have outer edge wear, the tire puts a different type of stress on the suspension which will affect the alignment.


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

Just did my brakes on all 4 corners (pads and rotors).... wobble is gone completely and the car tracks straight. Thanks very much for all your help - im going to get another alignment and replace the tension rods and bushings for good measure:woowoo:.


----------



## racersonly2004 (Feb 28, 2008)

good job make sure to get the alignment after you change your bushings and other suspenssion components. doing this in reaverse could cause the alignment to be off. also sheck for play in your ball joints tie rods and wheel bearings. if the wear is excessive you should also change these before an alignment.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

Asleep or Rogo, could yall sticky this thread? it's got good basic suspension info in it and i'd hate for it to get lost in the back. or something... dunno how yall go about keeping good info from gettin lost in the shuffle. be even cooler if someone put down some real good indepth stuff for guys that want to get into adjusting their camber, caster, and toe.

never had money for suspension sides stock, but i'd love to have some good info to go back to for my own learning process down the road.


----------



## GO_GETTR (Feb 2, 2009)

Will The Stock Alloy Wheels From The 93 240sx Fit the 99 Nissan sentra ?


----------

